# Giant Coconut Crabs - availability?



## xenesthis

I'm looking for the Giant Coconut crabs typical of the Pacific and Indian Ocean islands. Does anybody know of a source for obtaining these? Thanks.

Todd


----------



## barkobarko

*coconut crab*

this wouldn't help but, is that crab the one like a hermit crab with out a shell? the bluish one? this that are shown on the wild-boys episode?:? 

because i lived in Philippines and that crab is quite common here specially in my grandpa's place, they used to catch one of those and sell it to the market for a higher price, they're really huge and can cut a finger if provoked.

but if not, just forget my reply


----------



## xenesthis

*Info and pic*

I used to live in the Philippines. I used to see them there and on Diego Garcia in the Indian Ocean. I knew of a British tourist that fell asleep on the beach there and woke up missing a thumb! 

See info and pic at:

*http://www.rananim.com/biganimals.php*

and

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birgus_latro*

"Coconut crab (Birgus latro) 
Size: 50 cm from claw to claw.
The immense Coconut Crab (or Robber Crab) is the largest terrestrial arthropod on earth, (Grub 1971). They have been found to attain weights in excess of 5kg (Fletcher & Amos 1994) and can span over 50cm from claw to claw, (Reyne 1939). They are very powerful creatures and have vastly strong pincers. These ‘chelae’ can easily cut through an ordinary broom handle, (Johnson 1965).

Habitat/Behavior: This species is a type of land hermit crab with a spectacular appearance and intriguing biology. It is the largest terrestrial arthropod in the world and is able to grow to relatively gigantic proportions. Unlike most other hermit crabs, only the juveniles of this species find and use gastropod shells for protection as they develop. Adults have abandoned the shell-carrying habit, and instead have hardened shells over the abdomen. This protects the crab, reduces water loss and does not restrict its growth, allowing it to reach up to a metre in size. This huge crustacean is well adapted to life on land with long strong legs. It also has large muscular claws which are used for punching holes in coconuts and scooping out the flesh. This is a unique behaviour amongst crabs and explains why this species is called the coconut crab. The claws are in fact so powerful they can lift objects such as vegetation or rocks weighing up to 28 kg. Its stalked eyes are red, and this crab’s body colour varies between islands from purplish-blue to orange-red. Studies show that males are considerably larger than females."


----------



## Galapoheros

Good luck Todd.  If YOU don't know how to get them to the US, I think you're going to have a hard time.  But I guess you never know.  I've wanted to at least see a live one walking around for years now.  Hard to imagine terrestrial arthro like that, even though I've seen TV shows with them on it.


----------



## adonis

You missed this part when copying the crabs info:

"The Coconut crab is a rare and endangered animal. Do not eat the crab as a delicacy in restaurants. (Common up to 2002) Various conservation projects have been started around the world to save this large and unique arthropod."

Directly below the description of the animal.


----------



## xenesthis

*not endangered*

"According to the IUCN Red List criteria, there is not enough data to decide if the coconut crab is an endangered species, and therefore it is listed as DD (data deficient)."


----------



## beetleman

:clap: wow i remember them being for sale down here in fla about 20yrs ago they were 200.00 dollars each this petshop(petcountry)used to have them,they got them from petfarm(no longer in bussiness) and a place called hogtown herps GAINSVILLE had them also,but that was it,after that never saw them availible ever. they are huge!! those suckers can pick you right up and give you a bodyslam i really hope they will come availible again,but i doubt it.


----------



## mr.wilderness

How big a setup would you need for one of those?  It'd have to be like room sized, right?


----------



## Gsc

I was born in Guam and have lived there twice.  I remember as a child feeding them in the backyard....I too have searched for years without any luck finding them.  They have to be some of the coolest crustations around!


----------



## Matt K

I knew a greenhouse had other applications than keeping my orchids!!!  Sounds like keeping them is one thing, and captive propogation may be another though....


----------



## ArachnoCrazy

Here --> http://tinggee.en.ec21.com/offerdetail.html?offerId=OF0000184088  are people selling live coconut crabs for food.


----------



## Ted

after getting latched onto by a hermit crab last year that would not turn loose,
i dont think so!


----------



## fantasticp

Gsc said:


> I was born in Guam and have lived there twice.  I remember as a child feeding them in the backyard....I too have searched for years without any luck finding them.  They have to be some of the coolest crustations around!


If they are in Guam I am sure you can get some Navy guy to mail you one.


----------



## mr.wilderness

Have fun paying for shipping, they'd have to put that thing in a crate through registered airport just like they do lions and wallabies


----------



## Gsc

fantasticp said:


> If they are in Guam I am sure you can get some Navy guy to mail you one.


Yep, my dad was in the Navy- they are all over the Naval Base there in guam.... hmmm...


----------



## HawaiianDragon

My female coconut crab - I bought her from the one & only authorized seller in Indonesia; actually it's illegal to possess this species without permit & absolutely illegal to export them.











She's just a small ( or may be medium ) one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Travis K

I am so jealous right now.

I found some in the states a while back but the sellers wanted $1K ea and pick up only, so they wouldn't ship them.


----------



## beetleman

yeah,i remember15 years back they were avail.down here in fla.they were going for about $200 each  these things were massive,i didn't have the room to house these beasts,then......never saw them avail.ever again,very cool crab.


----------



## Necromion

you know for something that colorful and beautiful, I would expect them to be more available in the hobby.


----------



## H. laoticus

I think you'd find them more available on a platter, unfortunately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bobby Ignoti

xenesthis said:


> I'm looking for the Giant Coconut crabs typical of the Pacific and Indian Ocean islands. Does anybody know of a source for obtaining these? Thanks.
> 
> Todd


I'm in Papua new guinea I have lote of coconut crab in my Province and looking for buyer giant coconut crab many many more .this is the samples. My phone # +675 70722442


----------



## xenesthis

Do you have an export permit? Will your government give your a permit to export them as they are normally a protected species in several countries? CITES II listing I believe?


----------



## RTTB

That's one cool crab.


----------



## KevinsWither

And I thought giant stick insects and giant tarantulas (and giant mantis shrimps) were it.


----------



## Emperor Scorp

Bobby Ignoti said:


> I'm in Papua new guinea I have lote of coconut crab in my Province and looking for buyer giant coconut crab many many more .this is the samples. My phone # +675 70722442


Would you be able to ship to the US? I would like a few, maybe.


----------



## The Snark

Birgus Latro are severely restricted as to where they can be shipped, live, dead or in parts. Check your local and government regulations.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Emperor Scorp said:


> Would you be able to ship to the US? I would like a few, maybe.


With regulations *slightly* lifting on the goliath beetles here in the US, I would guess that they are banned. I have no idea though. Do you plan on eating them, or caring for them?


----------



## KevinsWither

I'd get coconut crabs... would be a challenge to house them... a nice colony of hermits is like 75 gallons needed for a few adults, imagine upsizing that by like a lot, I'd imagine they need like a 300 gallon tub for saltwater (breeding could work in a large tank like that) along with an enclosure the size of a bedroom.... legit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spotropaicsav

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> With regulations *slightly* lifting on the goliath beetles here in the US, I would guess that they are banned. I have no idea though. Do you plan on eating them, or caring for them?


I can imagine it would take an elaborate set up to care for these.


----------



## Nephila Edulis

Don't those things dig burrows several metres deep? They'd be pretty hard to keep


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

spotropaicsav said:


> I can imagine it would take an elaborate set up to care for these.


Figured  But I know some people that try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emperor Scorp

I know of some in Germany who use an entire greenhouse. I just so happen to have access to one if I was able to acquire some. I just wanna walk a crab on a leash lol but in all seriousness what's the regulations? I cannot find anything. I'm in Maryland btw


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Emperor Scorp said:


> I know of some in Germany who use an entire greenhouse. I just so happen to have access to one if I was able to acquire some. I just wanna walk a crab on a leash lol but in all seriousness what's the regulations? I cannot find anything. I'm in Maryland btw


Just out of curiosity, what's your source? I don't plan on getting one, since I'd like to keep my fingers, but they seem _very _hard to find atm, especially for someone in the US with all of our crazy invert restrictions.


----------



## Scythemantis

I was always bewildered you can't at least see them in ZOOS. You'd think they'd be a major attraction.


----------



## VolkswagenBug

You underestimate how much the general population hates arthropods.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## spotropaicsav

I love seeing them in Attenboroughs videos


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

The Spider Shop in the uk had them a few months ago


----------



## Emperor Scorp

VolkswagenBug said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's your source? I don't plan on getting one, since I'd like to keep my fingers, but they seem _very _hard to find atm, especially for someone in the US with all of our crazy invert restrictions.


You misunderstood because the way I worded it was horrible lol I meant I have access to a greenhouse currently that I would buy if I could find some of the crabs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Emperor Scorp

SpiderInTheBath said:


> The Spider Shop in the uk had them a few months ago


Would they ship to US?


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

VolkswagenBug said:


> You underestimate how much the general population hates arthropods.


There's no shortage of zoos with arthropod exhibits, not to mention aquariums with tons of crustaceans and other invertebrates. And crabs are some of the most socially acceptable arthropods besides butterflies- after all, people eat them in recognizable form.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Emperor Scorp said:


> You misunderstood because the way I worded it was horrible lol I meant I have access to a greenhouse currently that I would buy if I could find some of the crabs.


Ah, I see.



Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> There's no shortage of zoos with arthropod exhibits, not to mention aquariums with tons of crustaceans and other invertebrates. And crabs are some of the most socially acceptable arthropods besides butterflies- after all, people eat them in recognizable form.


I was mostly joking. Also, I don't think coconut crabs are very common for food here.


----------



## basin79

Obviously there will be the odd exception. But I'd make Coconut crabs available for zoological placements only.

They're a huge crab that require a huge set up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

VolkswagenBug said:


> I was mostly joking. Also, I don't think coconut crabs are very common for food here.


 Was referring to crabs in general.



basin79 said:


> Obviously there will be the odd exception. But I'd make Coconut crabs available for zoological placements only.
> 
> They're a huge crab that require a huge set up.


There's no shortage of people who privately own reptiles like pythons, tortoises, iguanas, tegus, monitors etc. that need a large setup... most of which are significantly larger than coconut crabs. What makes coconut crabs any different?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Was referring to crabs in general.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no shortage of people who privately own reptiles like pythons, tortoises, iguanas, tegus, monitors etc. that need a large setup... most of which are significantly larger than coconut crabs. What makes coconut crabs any different?


Reptiles can be given a "run out" for exercise. Now I'm not typing a coconut crab can't but I'd say they're not as suitable for having a wander.


----------



## Emperor Scorp

Imagine walking ur crab around on a leash lmaoooo
You cant tell me that ain't awesome


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Emperor Scorp said:


> Imagine walking ur crab around on a leash lmaoooo
> You cant tell me that ain't awesome


True. Might annoy others in your neighborhood, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

I remember seeing coconut crabs (nicely sized ones too) for sale in this one fish market in Okinawa. I think it was in Naha. I remember seeing them for about 3-10k yen ($30-$100 if Yen rate was 100).I always wanted to buy one but my mom would never let me haha. Would absolutely love for these guys to be available in the U.S. Soon! One day! Unless I'm just plain stupid and someone is already selling them haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Stugy said:


> I remember seeing coconut crabs (nicely sized ones too) for sale in this one fish market in Okinawa. I think it was in Naha. I remember seeing them for about 3-10k yen ($30-$100 if Yen rate was 100).I always wanted to buy one but my mom would never let me haha. Would absolutely love for these guys to be available in the U.S. Soon! One day! Unless I'm just plain stupid and someone is already selling them haha!


Yeah, it seems like the Japanese have less restrictions on arthropods. Stag and rhino beetles are also available a lot more there than in the US. Unfortunately, importing is very hard, both for the bugs and the humans!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Emperor Scorp

One day a big group need to get together and put an order in for some Coconut Crabs on Alibaba lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Something to keep in mind is that coconut crabs start out as small hermit crabs that live in shells. Every year thousands of land hermit crabs are imported. While I don't think hermit crabs are usually collected from small islands (there's plenty of them on coastlines) and I'm pretty sure most of them are collected around the Caribbean, if by some chance a shipment of hermit crabs arrives from an island in the Pacific there's a chance that some juvenile coconut crabs could find their way into american pet stores.


----------



## Defalt

Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Something to keep in mind is that coconut crabs start out as small hermit crabs that live in shells. Every year thousands of land hermit crabs are imported. While I don't think hermit crabs are usually collected from small islands (there's plenty of them on coastlines) and I'm pretty sure most of them are collected around the Caribbean, if by some chance a shipment of hermit crabs arrives from an island in the Pacific there's a chance that some juvenile coconut crabs could find their way into american pet stores.


never thought of that before, but, since I live on an island in the Pacific, it is possible that they would receive more shipments from other pacific countries which might include some of these, I should get some since they would, after all, make rather interesting pets.


----------



## Emperor Scorp

You're telling me that with the internet and all of our reaches that nobody has ever tried to bring a coconut crab into the US? There was a store here claiming to sell then at some point.. it's not illegal. Can someone just send me some lol


----------



## user 666

I looked into it a few years ago.

So far as I could tell it was illegal to import them into the US.


----------



## lizardminion

If my memory serves me currectly, they are a protected species and illegal to import in most countries.


----------



## TylerFishman5675

I've noted hat the hermit crab keeping hobby has died down in recent years, probally due to overshadowing by other hobbies, or their finicky breeding and young rearing requirements, very few people keep the family of coenobitidae aside from novelty cages on the board walk, which is unprofessional and cruel in my opinion, Maybe if the hobby was more popular you'd have acess to the plethora of beutiful species in the family, its not too far fetched I mean you can own a deadly tarantula with urticating setae from south america, but not a over sized hermit crab?


----------



## user 666

TylerFishman5675 said:


> I've noted hat the hermit crab keeping hobby has died down in recent years, probally due to overshadowing by other hobbies, or their finicky breeding and young rearing requirements, very few people keep the family of coenobitidae aside from novelty cages on the board walk, which is unprofessional and cruel in my opinion, Maybe if the hobby was more popular you'd have acess to the plethora of beutiful species in the family, its not too far fetched I mean you can own a deadly tarantula with urticating setae from south america, but not a over sized hermit crab?


Popularity has nothing to do with it; supply is what is keeping the industry from becoming popular.

First of all, there's always been a shortage of importers, and strict export restrictions in many countries. Also, in the past couple years several importers got out of the business because the money wasn't that great for the work involved.

Hermit crabs are _really_ hard to keep and virtually impossible to breed in captivity. So while T hobbyists can wait for a domestic supply, hermit crab aficionados have to keep going back to the wild population.

To make matters worse, those wild populations are where the irresponsible pet stores are getting their hermies as well. They'r depleting the native population, leading to countries blocking exports so they can protect their native wildlife.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerFishman5675

user 666 said:


> Popularity has nothing to do with it; supply is what is keeping the industry from becoming popular.
> 
> First of all, there's always been a shortage of importers, and strict export restrictions in many countries. Also, in the past couple years several importers got out of the business because the money wasn't that great for the work involved.
> 
> Hermit crabs are _really_ hard to keep and virtually impossible to breed in captivity. So while T hobbyists can wait for a domestic supply, hermit crab aficionados have to keep going back to the wild population.
> 
> To make matters worse, those wild populations are where the irresponsible pet stores are getting their hermies as well. They'r depleting the native population, leading to countries blocking exports so they can protect their native wildlife.


They are not impossible to breed, its been done, The Hermit Crab Assosiaction has threads that explain how they've bred them,  mass breeding for consumers is hardly feesible but not impossible, still however they're are still two species that are being supplied at markatable rate C. clypeatus and C. compressus, at least this is the case in the U.S. I feel as though in a few years as wild populstions dwindle keeping hermit crabs will fade into obscurity.


----------



## user 666

TylerFishman5675 said:


> They are not impossible to breed, its been done, The Hermit Crab Assosiaction has threads that explain how they've bred them,  mass breeding for consumers is hardly feesible but not impossible, still however they're are still two species that are being supplied at markatable rate C. clypeatus and C. compressus, at least this is the case in the U.S. I feel as though in a few years as wild populstions dwindle keeping hermit crabs will fade into obscurity.


I didn't say it was impossible, you nitwit.

Here's a fun fact that will convey just how difficult it is to breed hermit crabs: The number of people who have contributed to this thread is greater than the number of people who have successfully bred hermies.

Here's another: more people have accidentally bred Ts than have successfully bred hermies.

So when I say it is _virtually_ impossible, that is not a stretch.


----------



## TylerFishman5675

user 666 said:


> I didn't say it was impossible, you nitwit.
> 
> Here's a fun fact that will convey just how difficult it is to breed hermit crabs: The number of people who have contributed to this thread is greater than the number of people who have successfully bred hermies.
> 
> Here's another: more people have accidentally bred Ts than have successfully bred hermies.
> 
> So when I say it is _virtually_ impossible, that is not a stretch.


Tarantulas are not to difficult to breed honestly, usually its an issue of cannabalism, I dont understand how you can accidentally breed a tarantula and I do not prefer to be called a "nitwit" thank you very much


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Per @user 666. Although the nitwit remark was a bit unnecessary.


----------



## Emperor Scorp

lizardminion said:


> If my memory serves me currectly, they are a protected species and illegal to import in most countries.


Not protected. Data defiecent


----------



## lizardminion

Emperor Scorp said:


> Not protected. Data defiecent


Doesn't matter what an animal is listed as by the IUCN. An animal can be labeled "Least Concern" and still receive legal protections on a local, national, or international level. Just look at how corn snakes are treated in Georgia.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Stugy

VolkswagenBug said:


> a lot more there than in the US.


 Understatement of the year lol. While here in the U.S. gets loser (don't mean to offend but this is how I see native species after owning the awesome ones) beetles while Japan gets some of the coolest beetles I've ever seen. For way better prices than a native species would be here too.


----------



## REEFSPIDER

Scythemantis said:


> I was always bewildered you can't at least see them in ZOOS. You'd think they'd be a major attraction.


The aquarium of the  pacific in long beach atleast at one time, had a trio or so of coconut crabs. They were on display outside near the lorikeet aviary. And they were the star of the show imo.


----------

